# Biting



## pinkplonker (Sep 19, 2011)

I have two female ferrets and have had them for about 2 weeks now. Theyre both 3-4 months old.

One ferret is very gentle when she bites but the other one is drawing blood.

When she bites, I scruff her by the neck and give her a firm 'no'. In the first few days I sprayed her with water to stop her. Since then, ive tried scruffing her along the floor, saying no followed by about 5 mins time out.

I know she could be stressed from moving to a new home with new people, but she doesn't seem to be afraid of coming to me or my partner. She'll happily come over of her own accord and bite.

Im trying to handle her as much as possible. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Yorkie82 (Aug 24, 2011)

You could maybe try bitter apple on your hands..

Is she biting in play or actually going for you in a vicious way?


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't know alot of nip training ideas, but heres some stuff I've picked up.

Have you tried teaching that being picked up/hands is a good thing? When you pick her up you could offer her a treat, peice of meat or I usually use ferratone (you can look up how to make your own ferratone, its great for vet trips, my vet very much appricates the fact I take along the bottle, saves their hands  ) and speak to her gently, just so she realises the difference in tone when shes being scruffed and hears a firm "no".

Still pretty young, so she could just be rough housing, when you first take them out, you can let them play, give them toys, throw the toys around, get her a bit tired out so when you handle her shes a bit calmer. I know this works for my new young ones who always gets overly excited when they first come out and give me a wee nip. 

Spraying with water might deter her but might also frighten her, which could make her bite more. When you pick her up, or if she comes over, and she doesn't bite just praise her. I had a similar problem with one of my guys, he always bit and drew blood even from a young age, but if you just keep handling them everyday and are persistant in the technique you find best they will learn 

Oh yeah and the bitter apple thing is good, won't like the taste so won't want to bite you


----------



## pinkplonker (Sep 19, 2011)

Bitter apple spray doesn't work and spraying her with water doesn't seem to phase her too much. So far we've stuck to saying no and giving her time out. Also when she bites i try to push my hand furthur in her mouth so its uncomfortable for her.

Sometimes i think it's just down to the fact shes young but then other times she seems to be doing it to be vicious.

She's let that horrible smell off as well a few times for what seems like no reason.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

she seems very scared and under handled a kit at 3-4 month if it has been held alot should not bite. normally with kits i push my finger in their mouth and say no and then they spit it out. Does she bite all the time? where is she kept? do you have other pets near her i.e dogs and cats


----------



## pinkplonker (Sep 19, 2011)

With letting the smell of, a few minutes ago she was on my lap, I give her a treat, she ate it and then let the smell off.

We have two sister ferrets, and the other one is fine, doesn't bite hard at all. To my knowledge they were handled.

We have no other animals around, we've tried to be very careful to make sure they are relaxed and comfortable here.

From her behaviour, playing etc She seems fine, but then she bites very hard.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

pinkplonker said:


> With letting the smell of, a few minutes ago she was on my lap, I give her a treat, she ate it and then let the smell off.
> 
> We have two sister ferrets, and the other one is fine, doesn't bite hard at all. To my knowledge they were handled.
> 
> ...


Can i ask are you afraid of her? .... if you are she will pick up on this and bite. Is she an indoor ferret? If i where you i would handle her little and often. You can tap her on the nose if she bites hard as you say no. some ferrets respond to this, just dont do it too hard


----------



## pinkplonker (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah shes an indoor ferret and im not scared of her. 

Now I've been told to handle her a lot and not to handle her too much:confused1:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

My guess is she was bred outdoors? it may take her a while to adjust to being an indoor ferret. I said little and often because some kits after 5-10 mins can nip, the idea is to slowly increase the time she is held. she will "poof" when she is either excited or scared.


----------



## pinkplonker (Sep 19, 2011)

She was indoor, we went to see where she lived and she had an indoor cage with other ferrets.
Il try to handle her less, but a lot of the time she comes to us to bite :S
Im hoping she'll just get out of it in time.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

pinkplonker said:


> She was indoor, we went to see where she lived and she had an indoor cage with other ferrets.
> Il try to handle her less, but a lot of the time she comes to us to bite :S
> Im hoping she'll just get out of it in time.


If she was indoor it seems like she wasn't held much a baby. That said some ferrets are nippy though, i have one Moonshine who is alittle nippy she will only have an odd nip though. I dont know what to suggest really you could try picking her up when she comes to you and remind her just say no biting, Moonshine understands this now.


----------



## Yorkie82 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi there
I would say she is just doing what she can get away with! The fact that she is picking and choosing when she does it just seems like she isnt totally scared although it may be a factor.
I would suggest the same as dkdream and say handle her little and often. 
If she bites when you are holding her dont put her down when she bites you, keep hold of her until she is 'nice' again and then put her down. Putting her down because she bites will make her think that that is how she lets you know she's had enough.
Keep plenty of treats to hand and make sure she is always fed before you handle her. Also dont put your fingers or flat hands near her mouth, instead make a fist so she actually CANT bite you. If she goes to bite your fist you can say no and she wont actually hurt you. Reward any positive behaviour with a treat or a lick of vitamin paste.
I am by no means no expert but am currently dealing with a foster ferret who was a pretty bad biter (latch on wouldnt let go!!) and "seem" to have made ok progress with her just by doing things like this. 
It will take time but if shes young she will probably come round quicker than an older ferret. My biter is prob 2-3yrs old and I actually think she has got into the habit of biting and even now 4 mths later will still try and bite however she will let go when you say "no" now - shes just a grumpy bu**er!!

Just seen you said you scruff her - some times scruffing doesnt help, I have one who will bite more if you scruff him. Try some of the above without the scruffing.


----------



## pinkplonker (Sep 19, 2011)

I'll try all the advice I've been given, something has to work!! lol
Thanks for all your replies


----------

